
Vesta Open Source Hosting Control Panel - skidrrr
http://vestacp.com
======
skidrrr
Hey guys, I just wanted to mention that we just rolled out our biggest update
yet! Here's a list of some of the biggest changes:

\- Nginx + PHP software stack support \- SFTP Chroot plugin \- Web File
Manager plugin \- RHEL 7, CentOS 7, Debian 8, Ubuntu 15.10 support

Why I post this here? 1\. we are young startup at its' initial stages 2\. our
product can help you with your startup. You can use Vesta not only as control
panel but also as an API for common server management tasks (create user,
domains, databases, etc).

Please let me know what You think about new version. Thanks

